# Ovulation tests , LH surge and IUI



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in the middle of my first cycle of IUI and had two follicles at 15mm and 10mm last scan. I was just told to start checking on ovulation tests and used a clear blue dual hormone tester but all it's done is confused me! I had my last scan on Friday- did my first ovulation test on Sat morning but the test errored out (too much urine!) so I tried again in a pot (as per the leaflet) and got a low fertility result. I've done the test this morning and I've gone straight to a Peak result with no flashy smiley face two day window in between. I now don't know if yesterdays test was wrong and if I'm on day two of my LH surge or if todays is wrong. I can't retest as the tester now stays smiley for two days. So I'm off to buy an asda one and going to try testing tomorrow morning. Anyone else had this? My clinic doesn't open at the weekends so I'm now worried I've missed my window.


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Moonfire,

I have been exactly in your situation for my 1st IUI! My clinic recommended to use the basic clearblue ovulation stick ( they are less confusing and only show a smile when you are about to ovulate and if you are not, you just get an empty circle) Often less is more! ;-)

I used them for my 2nd IUI and bingo I got a positive result ... Here is the sticks I'm talking about http://www.boots.com/en/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Test-10_1317210/

Hope it help

Good luck!
Katia

/links


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you- buying the things was almost as confusing as using them!


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Indeed!


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a bit late on this one!

My nurse gave me the Clearblue ovulation pack with one pregnancy test. It's the digital one.

I found using the digital ones too confusing!

I'd have low fertility, then high, then peak, then low, then high again! All this was a week before I actually ovulated.

I like the lines, but each to their own.


----------

